# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  дешевле каталога косметика орифлейм

## ler-onl

Добрый день!есть возможность приобретать (мужскую,женскую,жетскую,ух  одовую косметику,бижутерию,аксесс  уары) со скидкой 20-30%,посмотрите,если что-то интересует и вы не являетесь консультантом-пишите http://by.oriflame.com/products/catalogue-viewer.jhtml?per=201201закажу по цене дешевле каталога
 при покупке сразу от 2 продуктов - скидка еще больше

----------

